# Apex and k7 Thread



## chips400 (May 17, 2009)

Not in any way am I a fan of Korn, I just love these guitars!
Post pics of um!


----------



## rgk7 (May 18, 2009)




----------



## Jeroenofzo (May 18, 2009)

inbefore hijack,
Give me more pics of the iceman!


----------



## rgk7 (May 18, 2009)

I´m sorry Iceman is sold! There was missing a string


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 18, 2009)

rgk7 said:


> I´m sorry Iceman is sold! There was missing a string



Ah that sucks, factory error probably


----------



## Spondus (May 18, 2009)

i really like the finish and overall look of the apex 2  but i really do not like korn


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 18, 2009)

Korn totally blow but the guitars are awesome! I love my K-7 :yum best guitar I've ever bought


----------



## Korngod (May 18, 2009)

i guess its win win for me, i love korn... and my k7


----------



## Adamh1331 (May 19, 2009)

I Like Korn..but i like my K7 MOAR!


----------



## Desi (May 19, 2009)

Crap!! I really want an Apex1, I love the finish.


----------



## Cypher (May 19, 2009)

For my taste the Apex II is one of the best looking guitars in the Ibanez arsenal. And I like the simpleness of it. Couldnt care less who's sig it is. Mine's currently away for a pick up swap (getting some blackouts in). Will post some pics when it's back


----------



## rgk7 (May 20, 2009)

Desi said:


> Crap!! I really want an Apex1, I love the finish.



I hate it!!! Well it really looks cool but I don´t think its real paint. It´s so soft if you put your fingers on the body while playing you´ll get black fingers and if you put them always on the same place after about 3 months of usage the wood shines right through.Mine is about 2 years old now so you can guess how it looks. This shouldn´t happen with a 1800  guitar. If you want I´ll post pics ...
But it´s still a nice guitar with the best neck I think.
It´s a little thinner than a K7 one but thicker then the rest of all Ibanez 7s.



> (getting some blackouts in)



Do you have to route the pickup slots? I wanted to put Blackouts in my K7... I needed to route so I put them in my Xiphos.


----------



## Cypher (May 20, 2009)

No idea if they will have to be routed, but that will be taken care of for me as I don't install em myself. Waiting for locking tuners to come in 2. Changing strings gonna be even quicker soon


----------



## Desi (May 20, 2009)

> I hate it!!! Well it really looks cool but I don´t think its real paint. It´s so soft if you put your fingers on the body while playing you´ll get black fingers and if you put them always on the same place after about 3 months of usage the wood shines right through.Mine is about 2 years old now so you can guess how it looks. This shouldn´t happen with a 1800  guitar. If you want I´ll post pics ...
> But it´s still a nice guitar with the best neck I think.
> It´s a little thinner than a K7 one but thicker then the rest of all Ibanez 7s.





Damn, that's serious. I had no idea. How could Ibanez be so careless. Thank you for letting me know, I'll be scouting around for another seven elsewhere.


----------



## thinkpad20 (May 20, 2009)

Why hello thur


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 21, 2009)

rgk7 said:


> It´s a little thinner than a K7 one but thicker then the rest of all Ibanez 7s.



I'd be interested to see how this works, as my K-7 has a substantially thinner neck than the 7321 and S 7s, and was about as bulky in the hand as UV, except with a rounder profile without the shouldered D shape of the UV777BK.

I would like to see pictures of the worn finish on your Apex 1 if thats cool


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 21, 2009)

Cypher said:


> I like the simpleness of it. Couldnt care less who's sig it is. Mine's currently away for a pick up swap (getting some blackouts in). Will post some pics when it's back



 yeah please do man!

I <3 teh K7 

if I had one myself I think I'd probably do a pup swap though. while I like the tone of the PAF7s A LOT when the gain is cranked, I like my tone nice and tight so I'd probably go with a higher output pickup like the Evo7 or something


----------



## Wi77iam (May 21, 2009)

chips400 said:


> *Not in any way am I a fan of Korn*, I just love these guitars!
> Post pics of um!






KoRn FTW!!!!


----------



## Harry (May 21, 2009)




----------



## Wi77iam (May 21, 2009)

Tis good to be back


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 21, 2009)

Wi77iam said:


> KoRn FTW!!!!


----------



## thinkpad20 (May 21, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I like my tone nice and tight so I'd probably go with a higher output pickup like the Evo7 or something



That's what I'm using in the video I posted although now the EVO is in the neck and I've got an SD Distortion in the bridge.


----------



## rgk7 (May 22, 2009)

I´m using D-Activators in my K7 and one D-Sonic in my Apex.


----------



## Fabrimon (May 22, 2009)

Hey, what that Mini Toggle do?


----------



## Cypher (Jun 8, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> yeah please do man!



The Blackouts are in! Picking my guitar up tonite Pics soon


----------



## leandroab (Jun 8, 2009)

Fabrimon said:


> Hey, what that Mini Toggle do?



It opens a chamber inside the pickup, which releases "Grade A" mud inside the pickup, to get Korn's signature tone...



(I love Korn btw... The oldschool Korn at least)


----------



## trippled (Jun 8, 2009)

Here are some pics of mine from the NGD thread.
I'm considering swapping the PAF's for some BKP's now. 








'


----------



## rgk7 (Jun 8, 2009)

on the high e string is where i put my fingers.on the low a string is some pick scratching.and there are some smaller ones around the body...


----------



## Cypher (Jun 8, 2009)

Sorry for the crappy quality, took pics with phone as I can't find a decent cam and the light outside is almost gone.
They already sound much better on the Pod, can't wait to test these babies on the Peavey 6505+!


----------



## rgk7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Looks great with SD´S!


----------



## thinkpad20 (Jun 8, 2009)

Fabrimon said:


> Hey, what that Mini Toggle do?



It was installed by a previous owner... right now it's wired as my main pickup toggle and the 5-way switch isn't connected to anything. One of these days I'll get around to ordering a 3 way switch and I'll use the toggle as a coil tap. Or something.


----------



## Seven (Jun 18, 2009)

Cypher said:


> Sorry for the crappy quality, took pics with phone as I can't find a decent cam and the light outside is almost gone.
> They already sound much better on the Pod, can't wait to test these babies on the Peavey 6505+!



Hows the quality on Apex 2's?


----------



## Cypher (Jun 22, 2009)

I tightened the sound up quite a bit Really love it now, much more full on metal Love the look of it much better 2, pure simpleness!


----------



## carbons2k (Jun 22, 2009)

was the k-7 the first korn sig 7 string?


----------



## Mr. S (Jun 22, 2009)

Tisk, Tisk... How have I not posted in this thread...


















The K7 is probably my favourite of the bunch, it plays and sounds the best out of all of my guitars okay the PAF7s aren't as hot as the EVO7 but damn if they aren't versatile. I'd love an APEX1 as well though I've yet to find one to play in a shop.


----------



## mat091285 (Jun 23, 2009)

Cypher said:


> I tightened the sound up quite a bit Really love it now, much more full on metal Love the look of it much better 2, pure simpleness!



Damn you give me GAS for getting on of the APEX2's ... i was thinking of an ESP LTD SC-207 .. but the mean slime green is growing on me ...  ...


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Jun 24, 2009)

Cypher said:


> Sorry for the crappy quality, took pics with phone as I can't find a decent cam and the light outside is almost gone.
> They already sound much better on the Pod, can't wait to test these babies on the Peavey 6505+!



You got some pics of the back?
I'd like to see that! I also love the way how the string ferrules are so far away from the bridge.


----------



## Cypher (Jun 24, 2009)

@ Jeroen: Don't have em, but can make some when I get home tonite. 

@ Mat, I absolutely love the green matte finish and the 'stripped down' look of the guitar too.


----------



## mat091285 (Jun 24, 2009)

Cypher said:


> @ Jeroen: Don't have em, but can make some when I get home tonite.
> 
> @ Mat, I absolutely love the green matte finish and the 'stripped down' look of the guitar too.



Are you using your APEX2 for recording your band's new album? The Blackouts are just a perfect fit! ... new GAS 

Btw Congrates on getting an endorse from Ibby! What tuning does your band use?


----------



## Cypher (Jun 24, 2009)

mat091285 said:


> Are you using your APEX2 for recording your band's new album? The Blackouts are just a perfect fit! ... new GAS
> 
> Btw Congrates on getting an endorse from Ibby! What tuning does your band use?



Yes, that is the plan, will be mix between Apex and Xiphos 7 

Thanks! Couldn't be more happier with the deal. The best part was getting a mail that I am on the website and they using my last name wrong (Van der Meer) which normally puts you @ 'm' at the artist roster. Now I am @ 'V' with my pic straight under Steve Vai hahaha. We're also with Peavey for the amps which rocks!

Tuning wise Cypher is standard B tuning, doing some other stuff for another band that utilises some different tunings, lot's of fun to experiment with and def. gives some new ideas and vibe.


----------



## mat091285 (Jun 24, 2009)

My K7 ... ignore the bed sheet ....


----------



## Senensis (Jun 25, 2009)

Thread hijack !

I'm on the verge of buying a new axe (a new UV) but I can't try one out where I live. I can only try an Apex 1. Do the necks share the same profile between those 2 ?
(asking here because I suppose that's where people are the most likely to have tried both  )


----------



## leonardo7 (Jun 26, 2009)

When I was in Sweden last year there was a K7 selling for like $2400 used in a music store with a big paint chip too. Granted, there is 25% sales tax included. I couldnt believe it though. More pics of the Apex1 please. Or am I gonna have to do it?


----------



## TucTuc (Jun 28, 2009)

So I got myself a K7 recently for quite a good price and almost absolutely new. I was really carefull when I went to see it because of all that fake ibanez stuff going around. I bought the guitar without u-bar and case. It didn`t have anything suspicious about it. 5-piece neck, k7 inlay, made in japan by Team J craft written on the back of headstock together with some other number stuff and little ibanez sticker and everything it should have. So the point is I mentioned a little anomaly when i got it home and that is, that the shinig dots somehow don`t shine  and I think they`re not going to because instead of glow in the dark dots, there are just small black dots there. The guitar has absolutely awesome tone and playability, so the dots are not important at all. I was just wondering if anybody has faced the same thing on these guitars, or if anybody knows wtf is that???
I may post some pics later.


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Jul 8, 2009)

Cypher said:


> @ Jeroen: Don't have em, but can make some when I get home tonite.
> 
> @ Mat, I absolutely love the green matte finish and the 'stripped down' look of the guitar too.



Still waiting man


----------



## Cypher (Jul 8, 2009)

Whoops yes I know, haven't been home much. Will make some as soon as I can Now time for bed here, just back from NIN who played in Amsterdam


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 9, 2009)

TucTuc said:


> So I got myself a K7 recently for quite a good price and almost absolutely new. I was really carefull when I went to see it because of all that fake ibanez stuff going around. I bought the guitar without u-bar and case. It didn`t have anything suspicious about it. 5-piece neck, k7 inlay, made in japan by Team J craft written on the back of headstock together with some other number stuff and little ibanez sticker and everything it should have. So the point is I mentioned a little anomaly when i got it home and that is, that the shinig dots somehow don`t shine  and I think they`re not going to because instead of glow in the dark dots, there are just small black dots there. The guitar has absolutely awesome tone and playability, so the dots are not important at all. I was just wondering if anybody has faced the same thing on these guitars, or if anybody knows wtf is that???
> I may post some pics later.



Hmmm I'd like to see some pics of that...

Mine has glow in the dark dots, though I hardly ever play it in the dark to see them glowing like.


----------



## Monk (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## Jeroenofzo (Jul 9, 2009)

Cypher said:


> Whoops yes I know, haven't been home much. Will make some as soon as I can Now time for bed here, just back from NIN who played in Amsterdam



Ah! Where do you live in Holland?


----------



## Cypher (Jul 9, 2009)

Delft


----------



## VashTheStampeed (Jul 11, 2009)

Heres my K-7:






Awsome guitar btw, you can play from blues to metal with this baby.


----------



## TucTuc (Jul 12, 2009)

Alright, here are the pictures of my non-shining K7. The quality isn`t best, because I shot it with my phone, but it`s clearly visible.
Behold the anomaly:


----------



## TucTuc (Aug 21, 2009)

I asked about those shining dots on Ibanez forum and they said that not all of K-7s were made with shining dots. Also one of the guys from there said that some of you here on sevenstring should probably know more. So was there some line of these guitars made with black dots???


----------



## Vstro (Aug 21, 2009)

too broke to get the 2nd EMG






I have no clue where that white line came from either.. it was just there one day


----------



## cvinos (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice pics! Regarding the white line... this is because of the special finish on this guitar. You can scratch it with anything immediately, plus the wood is really soft if that makes sense. So you need to either be extremely careful all the time or just not care.


----------



## Vstro (Aug 21, 2009)

thanks, yeah I've stopped caring about the finish after i found a few chips of paint missing. Its just annoying not knowing how they got there. I have been pondering the idea of a refinish possibly...


----------



## Cypher (Aug 27, 2009)

Another little change on the ApexII, now with lockingtuners for easier restringing


----------



## Monk (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## Heavy Ed (Aug 30, 2009)

Just picked this up Friday...








its fuckin sweet right up there with my Universes!


----------



## Bigredjm15 (Feb 19, 2010)

I have the Apex1 for over a year now, I haven't had ANY problem wit hthe finish  ... Amazing guitar I love the PAF's


----------



## Semi-pro (Feb 19, 2010)

I was just thinking... wouldn't it be kinda awesome detail if they had 3 skunk stripes instead of 2 in the neck? To be more consistent with the whole Adidas thing


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Feb 19, 2010)

thats one of my fuckin dreams man,


----------



## misingonestring (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm not a Korn fan but the K-7s look awsome mahogany bodies and high output pickups usually make for a heavy metal machine.


----------



## Rabsa (Feb 20, 2010)

Here's my Apex1 after pickup change. JB7 on the bridge and 59 7 on the neck position. There's also coil-tapping for 59 on the volume knob.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Feb 20, 2010)

misingonestring said:


> I'm not a Korn fan but the K-7s look awsome mahogany bodies and *high output pickups* usually make for a heavy metal machine.



high output pickups??
K7`s got PAF pick ups on it man, not a high output pickup.
but the guitar still fukin rock!!


----------



## Varjo (Feb 21, 2010)

Thinking this is the right thread to ask... Any comparison between the Apex 1 (biker black one) and Universe? I'm thinking of getting one but can't really quite nail the one I want...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 21, 2010)

Varjo said:


> Thinking this is the right thread to ask... Any comparison between the Apex 1 (biker black one) and Universe? I'm thinking of getting one but can't really quite nail the one I want...



Those are two incredibly different guitars to compare. They have different pickups, electronics, body woods, and neck shapes.


----------



## dan0151 (Feb 22, 2010)

I wished I never saw this thread..just cancelled my order for a S7320 which i tought i seetled on and bought an Apex 2 instead....


----------



## Bigredjm15 (Feb 23, 2010)

I actually have both UV777 and the Apex1. They are 2 totally different guitars for sure. I found the Universe much more suitable for shredding, soloing, and standard tuning (I've attempted to down-tune the UV and tend to get a muddy sound with the Blaze pickups) and the Apex (still tuned down a full step) for my metal mayhem desires which cuts through great with the PAF's. I love the versatility of the Universe, so many different sounds with the tone and pickup selection. So it really depends on what you are going for. I love playing things from jazz to heavy metal, and those 2 guitars in combination fit all those styles.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey, if somebody wants a mint condition K7 in grey at a good price, definitely PM me because I can set you up with a deal.



Rabsa said:


> Here's my Apex1 after pickup change. JB7 on the bridge and 59 7 on the neck position. There's also coil-tapping for 59 on the volume knob.




This guitar is hotter and hotter every time I see it. I need to give one a whirl


----------



## dan0151 (Mar 5, 2010)

am selling/trade my apex 2 if anybody interested 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/guitars-for-sale-trade-wanted/111246-ibanez-apex-2-uk.html


----------



## PACK018 (Apr 25, 2010)

does anyone have a apex 2 for sale?


----------



## 7-even (Apr 25, 2010)

That´s my "new" K7 from 2003: Excellent Condition!


----------



## 308sc (Apr 25, 2010)

AHH I WANT SO BAD ^^^^^


----------



## cvinos (Apr 25, 2010)

I WANT SOUNDCLIPS OF YOU PHOTO-POSTERS!!

EDIT: To be fair here is one of mine.
http://soundcloud.com/arcuscloud/wind-abaft-the-beam

Recorded with my Apex-2 with the factory-setup DiMarzio PAFs in.


----------



## trippled (Apr 25, 2010)

whoops.


----------



## trippled (Apr 25, 2010)

Semi-pro said:


> I was just thinking... wouldn't it be kinda awesome detail if they had 3 skunk stripes instead of 2 in the neck? To be more consistent with the whole Adidas thing



LOL, you really made me laugh.


----------



## PACK018 (Apr 26, 2010)

any have their apex 2 for sale?


----------



## LUCKY7 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Fantomas (May 3, 2010)

Older pics, but still:































Ive had this baby for years now and it only gets better


----------



## LUCKY7 (May 4, 2010)




----------



## metalvince333 (May 4, 2010)

I got an offer, and ive been wanting a 7string for a while but ive been thinking about the money vs 7string thing.

Ibanez k7 (blue)
vs
Hughes & Kettner Switchblade 100w head

tell me whatcha think!


----------



## 7-even (May 5, 2010)

Ibanez K7 !?! F*** the switchblade^^


----------



## LUCKY7 (Jun 7, 2010)

When I was shopping for a K7, there seemed to be some confusion whether the blue model K7 was the Munky model, and if the silver K7 was the Head model. Some people adamantly claimed it was actually the other way around. I found an old video of Munky describing his guitar collection, and it seems that both K7 colors were Head models. The newer black and green models are Munky models (Ape-X).

Munky Quotes:
ABOUT Blue K7-"This is a K7, your standard K7 with the...the Head model, really." 
ABOUT Silver K7-"This is another K7, same thing, it's just a different color."

You can download the video here as part of a larger package of Ko&#1071;&#951; videos (144 megs-slow download), video title: techtalk, 
in the Munky folder.

Download KORNKAMP Clips.zip from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way


----------



## 7-even (Jun 8, 2010)

The Apex I and II were built after Head left KoRn. Previously both played the K7.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jun 8, 2010)

7-even said:


> The Apex I and II were built after Head left KoRn. Previously both played the K7.



Well... previously both HAD K7s. I honestly don't think they ever played them much rather than their customs.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## soldierkahn (Jun 8, 2010)

is that a blaze neck in the bridge?


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jun 8, 2010)

soldierkahn said:


> is that a blaze neck in the bridge?



Seymour Duncan Super Distortion 
Neck PAF7 is now replaced with a bridge Blaze Custom.


----------



## soldierkahn (Jun 8, 2010)

definitely interesting choices


----------



## JacksonKE2Shred (Jun 8, 2010)

ZOMB13 said:


>



does your girlfriend dig the mask?


----------



## soldierkahn (Jun 8, 2010)

lol, i wasnt gonna go there but i mean hahahaha....


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jun 8, 2010)

JacksonKE2Shred said:


> does your girlfriend dig the mask?



Honestly, I've never asked her  I get a overall positive/interesting response from chicks and guys 

Our singer gets even more interesting comments, Dino called him a "chick into sodomy" when he saw our dvd cover 



soldierkahn said:


> definitely interesting choices



It works for now (I am never routing this for actives) might dive into BKP in the future.


----------



## LUCKY7 (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm into this automotive pinstripe tape, removes without any problems.


----------



## LUCKY7 (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## ZXIIIT (Sep 7, 2010)

LUCKY7 said:


>



Sweet!
My dream setup, K-7 + Apex II


----------



## Tones (Sep 7, 2010)

Okay, quite a noobish question, but what makes these koRn sigs worth so much more than it's other ibanez 7 string couterparts like the RG7620? Cause I see these things go out for a lot. Around $900. For me personally, I don't like signature guitars, no matter how good they are I just can't purchase one knowing it's modeled after someone else. I like to customize it myself if anything. I guess it's just me?


----------



## Dark Aegis (Sep 7, 2010)

Tones said:


> Okay, quite a noobish question, but what makes these koRn sigs worth so much more than it's other ibanez 7 string couterparts like the RG7620? Cause I see these things go out for a lot. Around $900. For me personally, I don't like signature guitars, no matter how good they are I just can't purchase one knowing it's modeled after someone else. I like to customize it myself if anything. I guess it's just me?



They have better woods,mahogany, and better pick ups, dimarzio paf7s


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 7, 2010)

Tones said:


> Okay, quite a noobish question, but what makes these koRn sigs worth so much more than it's other ibanez 7 string couterparts like the RG7620? Cause I see these things go out for a lot. Around $900. For me personally, I don't like signature guitars, no matter how good they are I just can't purchase one knowing it's modeled after someone else. I like to customize it myself if anything. I guess it's just me?



What the K-7 has that the RG7620 doesn't have.

Different body wood.
Different neck construction. 
Neck binding.
Different neck shape.
Stock "real" Dimarzio pickups.
Modified trem. 
Different control layout. 
Different colors.
Different inlay.
Less common/fewer made.

These really don't go for much more than some of the other, rarer, Mahogany bodied Ibanez guitars from the same time period. 

Also, every single guitar on the market is based off the feedback from a previous guitarist, regardless if the headstock has their name or not.


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 7, 2010)

Dark Aegis said:


> They have better woods,mahogany, and better pick ups, dimarzio paf7s



Just to clarify the RG7620 will be better in terms of craftsmanship than the Apex II which is Indonesian made versus the Japanese made RG7620. Now for better woods that's preference.


----------



## Tones (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeah I kind of figured that the wood and the electronics were a bit better. I just had no idea what kinds. Quite frankly I was too lazy to google it 
Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## RXTN (Jan 21, 2011)

Those guitars seem nice, but i really hate the neck inlays!

But the new one is awesom!


----------



## Ammusa (Jan 21, 2011)

I just love the new Apex 100. My local dealer is going to get them in stock in mid march. Don't know how high the price will climb here in Europe comparing to the Apex-1... But still I'm going to get it


----------



## LUCKY7 (Jan 21, 2011)

Found a hi-res pic...






Acoustic???

Ibanez.com | Acoustic Guitars | APEX100
Ibanez.com | Electric Guitars | APEX - Munky


----------



## Ammusa (Jan 21, 2011)

They going to release acoustic version in summer NAMM...


----------



## SkullCrusher (Jan 22, 2011)

LOLSKI


----------



## aslsmm (Jan 28, 2011)

fuck yes, i just got another k7. i bought one for 1000 4 years ago then i sold it for 900 after 2 years of use. i regreted till two days ago when i bought another one for 700 shipped from england. yeah buddy. the paint on the one im getting is chipped and its FB wich i was never a huge fan of. it has a BKP nail bomb in the bridge and paf7 in the neck so that is a great combo IMO. im thinking about striping it down and doing a sparkly white finish with some aftermaths. what do yall think?


----------



## SkullCrusher (Jan 30, 2011)

I like the Apex100 but why not just get white picked made for it? Dimarzio made custom grey ones for the apex 1 and 2


----------



## SW Davion (Mar 4, 2011)

Mine is a 2001 model, no TeamJ on the back of the neck. Ran the serial numbers though. 

The main thing with this guitar is it feels SOLID in your hands..
Neck profile is thinner than other Ibanez.


----------



## PACK018 (Mar 5, 2011)

posted this in another thread but here they are again


----------



## sean106ESP (Sep 23, 2011)

Had a K-7....gave me GAS for the Apex models and got these.

New DeAct's going in the Biker Black one as I am not so happy with the stock PAF 7's. The Apex100 has blaze pups and sound really nice. Clean and dirty. The neck on the Apex100 is almost identical to the K-7 in that it is as thin/profile/raw. The Biker black neck I like a lot more as it is a little thicker, has a gorgeous satin slick fast shiny neck...and the pearl binding looks great.




























New Pups and some real band used in the studio buy them......KoRn picks.....yes I do like them










My old K-7 I sold. Down the road probably get another one or a Universe.


----------



## Black_Sheep (Sep 24, 2011)

I have a blue K-7, i totally love it. One of the best guitars i've played. I've changed the bridge pickup to Dimarzio D-Sonic and it sounds awesome! 

Not home right now so can't post pics. I actually created a topic for it many months ago, didn't know this one existed


----------



## Koaldermapleshogany (Sep 25, 2011)

more pics at my profile


----------



## sean106ESP (Sep 25, 2011)

Koaldermapleshogany said:


> more pics at my profile



Whoa that is hot. I did not know they released an Apex in natural. Is that a special order or a refinish? Awesome.


----------



## Swyse (Sep 25, 2011)

oh god the horns.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Sep 25, 2011)

Koaldermapleshogany said:


> more pics at my profile



 must unsee.........


----------



## Koaldermapleshogany (Sep 27, 2011)

sean106ESP said:


> Whoa that is hot. I did not know they released an Apex in natural. Is that a special order or a refinish? Awesome.



it was used to be the normal Apex II, a friend of mine did the refinish and cut the horns...


----------



## Ben.Last (Sep 27, 2011)

Koaldermapleshogany said:


> it was used to be the normal Apex II, a friend of mine did the refinish and cut the horns...



Then you should thank him then punch him in the face.


----------



## sean106ESP (Sep 27, 2011)

Koaldermapleshogany said:


> it was used to be the normal Apex II, a friend of mine did the refinish and cut the horns...




Ahh I figured that. Still looks hot but I would have left the horns. 

They need to make more high end Apex models and not just sig ones.


----------



## Ben.Last (Sep 27, 2011)

sean106ESP said:


> They need to make more high end Apex models and not just sig ones.



Uhhh... It/They is/are [a] sig model/s


----------



## Santuzzo (Sep 27, 2011)

I love the look of that Apex 100.
Even though I'm not a Korn fan (at all), I might consider getting one of these. If only they had a tone knob.......

edit: question to those of you how own or have played the Apex 100: is it as versatile in terms of sound as a 2HB 7-string? Can you get a warm, fat jazzy tone out of the neck HB?


----------



## Relinquish69 (Sep 29, 2011)

K7 & APEX2


----------



## Santuzzo (Sep 30, 2011)

Santuzzo said:


> I love the look of that Apex 100.
> Even though I'm not a Korn fan (at all), I might consider getting one of these. If only they had a tone knob.......
> 
> edit: question to those of you how own or have played the Apex 100: is it as versatile in terms of sound as a 2HB 7-string? Can you get a warm, fat jazzy tone out of the neck PU?



sorry, made a mistake, it should say neck single coil, of course.....


----------



## Black_Sheep (Oct 13, 2011)

Here's a pic of my K-7 FB. Great guitar, totally love it. Only thing i dislike is that it's a bit beat up (i bought it second handed). You might notice how the bridge is "slightly" lighter than it should be, etc. 


3.JPG


...And that's a Dimarzio D-Sonic in the bridge. Great pickup for a great guitar.


----------



## thatguy87 (Oct 13, 2011)

Apex 2 Blaze bridge/ Evolution Neck. Really don't care for the Blaze bridge, planning on BKP aftermath once I finish my OOTS custom build. Still badass as my first 7 though.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Oct 13, 2011)

im really really wanting an apex 2 again. the GAS hit me like nothing else a few days ago. maybe when my warmoth 7 gets here, that will keep me satisfied


----------



## aWoodenShip (Oct 13, 2011)

^ agreed, I think it's going to be my first 7. Just gotta hold out until Christmas-y time.


----------



## Black_Sheep (Oct 14, 2011)

I want to get another K-7. The 2006 model, in blade gray. 

But. My heart says yes, but my wallet say no. We'll see.... im definetly not giving up my dream of having them both!


----------



## mat091285 (Jan 11, 2012)

want to ask do any of you block the K7? i am wondering how to do it other then fitting a tremol-no.


----------



## SW Davion (Mar 9, 2012)

Blocked my K7 trem using a custom fitted block screwed into the body and an angle behind the trem. Works brilliantly.


----------



## miso_kolo (Mar 10, 2012)

i am proud owner of apex 1 and really love it. the pickups are great, finish awsome and neck fits my hand. i had j custon 8527vv and apex is comparable to it, but with much better neck profile for me


----------



## Chi (Mar 10, 2012)

Two more weeks and I'll be a proud owner of an Apex-2.


----------



## Webmaestro (Apr 9, 2012)

I came very close to buying an Apex 2... because I'd love a fixed-bridge, mahogany-bodied Ibby for certain situations. This seemed like the perfect fit...

... until I read the fretboard radius: 305mm (roughly 12")

Yowza! That's super-round in my book, and I can't stand fretboard radiuses under 16". In fact, the flatter the better. So that basically killed it for me.

Has anyone found the tight fretboard radius to be a detractor?


----------



## Chi (Apr 9, 2012)

Webmaestro said:


> I came very close to buying an Apex 2... because I'd love a fixed-bridge, mahogany-bodied Ibby for certain situations. This seemed like the perfect fit...
> 
> ... until I read the fretboard radius: 305mm (roughly 12")
> 
> ...



I've got my Apex-2 yesterday, and I'm loving it to death so far. Check the NGD thread if you wanna: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/193738-ngd-ibanez-apex-content.html

And well, the radius is perfectly fine for me. I've got the same radius on my Fender FR Tele, and it's just the way I like it really. I don't see how something rather minor (In my book anyway) like a fretboard radius would be a turn off for such a brilliant guitar.


----------



## clopstyle (Apr 9, 2012)

When did Ibanez change the radius on the Apex 2? It used to be 400mm. I wonder if that is just a misprint?


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Apr 9, 2012)

I was on the verge of selling my newly aquired K-7 today, but I picked it up and gave it another chance, and I seriously love it. I might put it up to see what offers come in the future, but it's a solid guitar and I love how it plays, I'm putting a Crunchlab in the Bridge to tighten up, because the PAF is kind of muddy. But other than that, I absolutely love the guitar and will be keeping it for quite sometime. The neck profile took some time to get used to I'm not going to lie, hurt my thumb whenever any sort of complicated chord was involved.


----------



## Webmaestro (Apr 9, 2012)

clopstyle said:


> When did Ibanez change the radius on the Apex 2? It used to be 400mm. I wonder if that is just a misprint?



Not sure, but I shot a tweet to Ibanez today asking about it, and they confirmed that it's 305mm.


----------



## clopstyle (Apr 12, 2012)

Webmaestro said:


> Not sure, but I shot a tweet to Ibanez today asking about it, and they confirmed that it's 305mm.



I wonder if they changed it for this year? As of 1.10.2011 it was listed as 400mm Ibanez.com | Electric Guitars | APEX2

I'll have to measure mine to see for myself.


----------



## metale (Apr 12, 2012)

clopstyle said:


> When did Ibanez change the radius on the Apex 2? It used to be 400mm. I wonder if that is just a misprint?



Could it be to match the TOM bridge as opposed to the lo pro on the other apexes/k7?


----------



## MFB (Apr 12, 2012)

Looks like I'm part of this now


----------



## spawnofthesith (Apr 15, 2012)

Hmm just stumbled across the Apex 2. An affordable Ibanez with good pickups in it? Consider my interest piqued.

So with the 305mm neck radius I'm guessing this model doesn't feel much like most Ibanez necks?


----------



## Chi (Apr 15, 2012)

spawnofthesith said:


> Hmm just stumbled across the Apex 2. An affordable Ibanez with good pickups in it? Consider my interest piqued.
> 
> So with the 305mm neck radius I'm guessing this model doesn't feel much like most Ibanez necks?



In my opinion the radius doesn't give or take much. The neck feels nice and thin, but not like a toy in my hands, so just right. They say it's similar to the 7321 neck, which I really like as well.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Apr 15, 2012)

Cool. What would be your guys' opinion on an Apex II vs. an RGD7421 + some new dimarzios?


----------



## Chi (Apr 15, 2012)

Well I guess it all comes down to your preferences.

The Apex has a mahogany body with two Dimarzio PAF's built in, producing a very dark, but huge sound.

The RGD has a bigger scale, a gibraltar bridge I think (Which I personally hate) and well, since you'd put dimarzios in, your dimarzios and a basswood body, having a more bright sound I suppose.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Apr 15, 2012)

Chi said:


> Well I guess it all comes down to your preferences.
> 
> The Apex has a mahogany body with two Dimarzio PAF's built in, producing a very dark, but huge sound.
> 
> The RGD has a bigger scale, a gibraltar bridge I think (Which I personally hate) and well, since you'd put dimarzios in, your dimarzios and a basswood body, having a more bright sound I suppose.



Thats just the trouble, I'm split on a lot of the options  I like the mahogany, and the fact that it has usable pickups already installed, but I do much prefer the larger scale length that the RGD offers. I'm not familiar with gibraltar bridges... what is it that you dislike about them?

What tuning are ya using on your Apex?


----------



## Chi (Apr 15, 2012)

spawnofthesith said:


> Thats just the trouble, I'm split on a lot of the options  I like the mahogany, and the fact that it has usable pickups already installed, but I do much prefer the larger scale length that the RGD offers. I'm not familiar with gibraltar bridges... what is it that you dislike about them?
> 
> What tuning are ya using on your Apex?



Well, I've never really owned a guitar with a gibraltar, but I've played some. They don't feel as solid as a tune-o-matic in my opinion, they have a somewhat (wouldn't call it cheap but...) odd feeling to them. Might just be me being biased since I dig TOM's a lot. 

I'm tuning down a whole step from standard to A, which is the factory tuning for it. (Korn)


----------



## spawnofthesith (Apr 15, 2012)

Chi said:


> Well, I've never really owned a guitar with a gibraltar, but I've played some. They don't feel as solid as a tune-o-matic in my opinion, they have a somewhat (wouldn't call it cheap but...) odd feeling to them. Might just be me being biased since I dig TOM's a lot.
> 
> I'm tuning down a whole step from standard to A, which is the factory tuning for it. (Korn)



Cool, thanks for all the info.

I guess my fear of 25.5" on 7 strings is irrational, but it's still nagging me in my head. Perhaps I need to just get one to see they're fine


----------



## Chi (Apr 15, 2012)

It all comes down on what you like, really.  Extended range is cool, but it doesn't suit me that well, 25.5" is probably best for me.

Try to play one in a music store nearby, always helps. Good luck with your decision. ^_^


----------



## metale (May 5, 2012)

Guys, yay or nay?







I may give it a try if the deal with the RG7420 does not go forward.


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 5, 2012)

metale said:


> Guys, yay or nay?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Match the truss rod cover, bridge pickup and knob !


----------



## metale (May 5, 2012)

Can't photoshop that, I'm a noob with the software, just cut the pickguard from the Apex100 and pasted on the Apex2 

But yeah, maybe keeping the grey PAF-7 to match the hardware and knob?

edit:
Ok, I copied and pasted the bridge PAF-7, it's sloppy.






Interesting that when I pasted the pickguard from the Apex100, all the strings seemed to allign correctly, leading me to belive that the string spacing between the 2 is the same, despite very different bridges.

But now when I pasted the bridge PAF-7, I had trouble to allign the strings. The PAF-7 has less distance from the low A to the high D string, leading me to belive that it is placed slightly more towards the neck on the Apex2 than the Blaze on the Apex100.


----------



## Sonicboom (May 5, 2012)

That looks sick lml lml


----------



## aWoodenShip (May 5, 2012)

metale said:


> Guys, yay or nay?



That's actually pretty sweet.


----------



## metale (May 6, 2012)

Thanks.

Can someone confirm me that the Apex2 does not come with an hardcase?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 6, 2012)

metale said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Can someone confirm me that the Apex2 does not come with an hardcase?



They do not come from the factory with an HSC, but I've seen a few retailers throw them in, and jack up the price by ~$60.


----------



## metale (May 6, 2012)

I may have to go for it, the owner of the rg7420 I was eyeing isn't returning my calls or e-mails.

If I do, I plan to mod it.

With the addition of a case, price here in Portugal will probably match the premium RG7, which has a flatter fretboard and probably much better fretwork, but since that one also does not come with a case...


----------



## rgk7 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi
I got a problem with somebody from the bay who bought the paf 7 pickups out of one of these guitars.I have both k7 and apex1 bbk. in both of them the connection cables had a different length. One of thr pickups has a shorter cable as the other but still long enough to be able to connect it.or to be able to install it in another guitar.at least an ibby K7 apex uv or rg series model.could somebody add a pic of a: the pickups and their connection cables and b: a pic of the stock wiring inside of the body please?Would be awesome!


----------



## Sollesnes (Aug 23, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can get a pickguard like that? / Where can I custom order resonable pickguard that fits like this?


----------



## metale (Aug 23, 2012)

There are a couple of places like Jeannie Pickguards and Pickguard Paradise, but most of them seem to come with routing instead of pickup mounting holes. Google up a pick to see the diference.

I had a local pickguard make up one from a blank, having pics as an orientation, based on Munky's green dot UV, but it is not 100% correct shape (as most of the people seem to agree since no-one comented on my thread lol), so it's a bit of a gamble.

You may also be able to order an Apex 100 pickguard directly from Ibanez (try ibanezrules.com), but I'm not sure that is possible.


----------



## Blackheim (Aug 24, 2012)

IDK why I haven't posted my main axe here:


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Aug 25, 2012)

I just dont know what i like better Apex1 or K7


----------



## Black_Sheep (Aug 25, 2012)

I love my K-7. Best guitar i've ever owned, definetly. Never gonna sell it. 


Now there's a guy who's selling an Apex 1, for a really good price, im thinking about going for it. The only prob. is that the guy lives about 500km from me, but im willing to make that trip, the guitar would still come pretty cheap. 

Only question for you guys is that how much does the Apex1 differ from the K-7 ? I've heard that the neck is thicker, but that's probably it. The specs are quite the same..


----------



## Korngod (Aug 26, 2012)

Black_Sheep said:


> I love my K-7. Best guitar i've ever owned, definetly. Never gonna sell it.
> 
> 
> Now there's a guy who's selling an Apex 1, for a really good price, im thinking about going for it. The only prob. is that the guy lives about 500km from me, but im willing to make that trip, the guitar would still come pretty cheap.
> ...



Not totally sure on the neck being thicker, but I do know the tremolo was slightly different for a few of its years, the Edge Pro 7, and the K7 always had the LoPro Edge 7. IIRC in 2010, the last year of production, the Apex1 had the LoPro Edge again.


----------



## Sollesnes (Aug 28, 2012)

metale said:


> You may also be able to order an Apex 100 pickguard directly from Ibanez (try ibanezrules.com), but I'm not sure that is possible.



I contacted Ibanez, and in case anyone else is interested, they said that every ibanez retailer can order one for you. It's called 4PG00A0025, and retails at $144.00.


----------



## Andrew11 (Oct 10, 2012)

Not a fan of Korn but damn do these guitars rule!! Heres mine.


----------



## Chris O (Oct 14, 2012)

Working a deal on another Apex 1 - should be "signed and sealed" tomorrow... Stoked! Now...what to sell? I don't really have anything I want to part with right now.


----------



## butch (Oct 15, 2012)

Hmmm...seems these never made it over. Both original K7s and a K7 with 7620 neck and hardware.

Cheers,
Butch


----------



## Chris O (Oct 17, 2012)

That silver burst kicks all kinds of ass!


----------

